# Compra-venta > Compro >  Truco de cartas

## Magus Astrum

Hola, la última vez que estuve en Madrid, fui a ver a Jorge blass y su espectáculo palabra de mago, donde hizo un juego interactúando con el público. Cada persona del público tenía 4 cartas  diferentes desde que empezó la función. El mago empieza a decir como tienes que ir moviendo las cartas, por arriba, por abajo, la intercambias con el espectador de la lado, cortas un trozo que te lo guardas, sigues haciendo cortes y demás y al final te quedas con otro trozo que coincide con el del bolsillo. Me encanto. Y me gustaria poderlo tener en mi repertorio.

----------


## entete

Hola Magus

----------


## entete

Hola Magus Astrum, un saludo compañero, solo comentarte que  no se si haces el comentario simplemente por hacerlo, o estas pidiendo que alguien te lo revele así, a tajo, .....no se, creo que no has leído bien las normas del foro... es verdad que se pueden intercambiar información y todo eso, pero es eso, intercambiar y sobre todo una vez que demuestres que eres mago y en ciertos apartados del foro que están para eso.  Por cierto ese juego esta muy bien , pero es un juego muy arriesgado , y te lo digo por experiencia, incluso Jorge Blas hace la versión un poco light.

un saludo

----------


## MagNity

Entete, imagino que solo pide el nombre del juego para poderlo buscar en los libros y aprenderlo. Si bien es un juego que conozco a la perfección, ahora mismo no recuerdo el nombre de este, solo añadiré al comentario de Entente, que si bien tiene su riesgo, dando las instrucciones muy claramente, y siendo un mago con tablas, no debería suponer un problema el hecho que uno o dos espectadores no surja el efecto, para empezar porque más del 90% si lo ha conseguido, y habiendo preparado un par de improvisaciones por si acaso, no será difícil hacer creer que era aposta que estos dos no salieran y darle un pequeño regusto a estos espectadores (sueles darte cuenta cuando es magia de cerca, si a alguien le ha fallado).

----------


## AndyQ73

Max Malini hacía algo así, pero no estoy seguro de que sea lo que buscas.

----------


## Magus Astrum

Perdonad si no me he explicado bien, no pido que me lo revelen entete, sino como bien dice MagNity es saber el nombre, para poder buscarlo y aprenderlo. Espero que puedan ayudarme. Gracias y disculpas si no me he explicado bien

----------


## entete

Hola de nuevo, bien Magus , de todas formas dudaba y por eso te preguntaba al principio que no sabia cual era tu intención, así pues disculpas también. Dicho esto te comento, efectivamente es de los juegos como dice Magnity que debes de llevar muy claro y muy bien ensayado , porque el efecto principal es que parezca un desorden en las instrucciones o que parezca que estas improvisando, ese caos es lo que le da esa fuerza al juego y crea la perplejidad mas absoluta, por eso caben dos cosas importantes, una, que tus ordenes sean muy claras y no den posibilidad de dudar al espectador en lo que tienen que hacer, dos, que no te equivoques tu en dar una indicación errónea. 
   Por último y sin extenderme mas , os comento que este juego es de Wody Aragón, y el juego se llama el ritual del amor, aunque originalmente ese juego tenia otro contexto Wody le dio este último sobre una especdie de ritual de amor , esto crea un ambiente como de.... no vamos hacer magia,,, solo un juego entre todos, y zas de repente la sorpresa . bueno eso es todo  compañeros, espero haber sido útil en este pequñito debate

----------


## Magus Astrum

Muchas gracias entete, daré buen uso de tus consejos. Un placer encontrar gente como tu. Gracias.

----------


## Turko

En el libro de "La Magia Pensada" de Ramón Rioboo tiene un juego, "Los cinco sentidos", de ese estilo pero sin romper las cartas, también muy bonito

Edito:
Perdonar este juego no es. Es del libro "Más Magia Pensada" de Rioboo y el juego es "Las 4 cartas tímidas o exhibicionistas"

----------

